# Looking for people to chat to in Manchester or Hyde Area



## kitkatd (Sep 20, 2013)

Finding this journey a struggle and looking for other lesbians to chat too that can understand


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi KitKatD

I'm not in Manchester and we're just starting out but if you need it I'm happy to lend an ear  

Big hugs hun, it'll all be worth it in the end xx


----------



## Eggcellent (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey, I'm also in Manchester and we have had a rough ride , I've had two private ivf cycles 1 MC & 1 BFN ended up in hospital with pelvic infection after 1st cycle. 
I've had hysteroscopy & cutterage in January , just got the go ahead from the CCG that we will get funding for another cycle


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Kit Kat
Sorry to hear you've been having such a hard time - it might be worth you posting in the local boards (leaving you a link to North West) as you might find some more local peer support in there.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=521.0

Good luck going forward
Staly
x


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm in Manchester most days but actually live in Stoke. Happy to chat


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi - I sent you a PM, we're in Manchester and just getting started


----------

